# ? time to recharge batteries through driving



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have searched the 'electrical' thread without success. Have 2 x 85ah leisure batteries, no access to recharging except by driving or when on site with hook up.
How far will i need to drive to recharge after the Newark rally.
N.B. the nearest campsite is not a valid answer. :wink: 
Thanks in advance,
Sue


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

there is so many variants to how long to charge them up. how flat were they what is the amperage of the alternator and what other items are being used at the same time eg headlamps heater etc


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I suppose that depends on how much charge has been used from them. I am no expert in this matter, but I would have thought maybe 2 hours or so.

I am sure someone will come in with a definitive answer though.

Steve


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks folks, was sure that the lenght of a piece of string might come into it :lol: 
Is there any way to charge it up from a domestic electric socket? might have a look into that tomorrow, bringing it home for a wash so as not to be too ashamed when we meet the motorhomefacts crew at the rally  
Suppose it must be posssible, we charge up the bike battery, think it might be a bit long winded using a battery charger though. Son has a generator, but he is 120 miles away and he needs it for his boat might be a bit miffed if I try to borrow it.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can either make a 13a plug to a blue socket or purchase one from
Outdoorbits or the like

http://www.outdoorbits.com/uk-hook-up-adaptor-p-910.html

Steve


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I think...  On our truck you can see the charging amps when the engine is running. 
It's theoretical maximum is 18 amps per hour. Like previous posters have said it depends on how discharged your batteries are... as you don't get full 18amp charge if the batteries are almost full, it will then trickle in, in single figure amps.

I doubt you will put reasonable charge in the batts, in two hours.

w


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

You can make up a lead 1.5mm round cable 13 amp 3 pin plug to the blue socket. Make sure you wire the blue plug correctly. I would say a drive of at least 4 hours to give the batteries a good charge. We have driven for up to 6 hours sometimes if we have been on french aires without hookup.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have got a hook up cable with an ordinary plug on that we use for charging the van at home or running a heater or for me to plug the vacuum cleaner in when cleaning out after we have been away. 
It also gets used if friends stay on our driveway and want hook up. We always plug it in using a trip socket (the kind used for lawnmowers etc) to be safe. 

I would think that if both of your batteries are quite drained after Newark you could be driving around for a few hours to charge them, unless you have a long drive home they won't charge properly.

Before we had the solar panels on the roof we used to use a folding "suit case" solar panel at rallies and meets without hook ups, it could be moved to keep it in the sun and stayed in the wardrobe when we weren't using it.

Tina


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You have 170amps of power to use. If you use 35% of the power stored, assuming the batteries were 100% at the start you will have used 60 amps. Assuming your vehicle charging system charges at 10 amps per hour it will take 6 hours of driving. You need to find the charging capacity of the inbuilt charging system. It has nothing to do with the output power of the alternator. My Sargent unit EC 325 charges at a maximum of 25amps.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, have just discussed this with the engineer in the family.
He was asleep when i initially posted.
Seems we have the connector to charge from the house, also have a trip socket so should be ok.
I am going off for a girly few days not decided where, but may need to be self sufficient, how will i manage without my remoska? :roll: 
Sue


----------

